# Need advise on food truck or trailer from newbie



## javie4 (Oct 13, 2015)

I am building a trailer with dual smokers and a large santa maris style grill.

I want to park it on the side of the road or street and start selling SMOKED ribs, briskets and pulled pork sandwich. Kind of like the food truck.

What do I need to start? Do I need a license or permit, food handling certificate? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Javier M

[ATTACHMENT=2377]20150925_180956.jpg (802k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 15, 2015)

Google the phrase "How to start a food truck in California" and you'll find some interesting reading on what is required.  But that's just the tip of the iceberg.   

Then there are the smoke emission laws dealing with VOCs (volatile organic compounds), particulate matter, and CO2.  The state is thinking about finding ways to outlaw backyard BBQs due to the emissions, consequently they don't make it easy on businesses.


----------

